
Grail S-1 - adenadel
https://www.sec.gov/Archives/edgar/data/1699031/000162827920000227/grails-1.htm
======
natcombs
I had not heard of them, but their mission statement in the S-1 is simple
enough:

>> Our mission is to detect cancer early, when it can be cured.

~~~
adenadel
You definitely have heard of some of their investors :)

